# I want to know!



## NICM (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm a 24 year old male that has an oppertunity to move to Dubai. I'm a massage therapist and eager to get there. I would be doing massages during the day and maybe serving at night. I have know clue yet on what my pay is going to be and don't care. I just want to get out of Arizona were I've lived my hole life. I'm so excited to get there! I've herd a lot of great things about Dubai. Would someone please tell me what to expect.


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

well you can check differnet websites about dubai lifestyle,but you have to also ask about your salary,Dubai is so expensive specially accomodation and transportation...

good luck...


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

NICM said:


> I'm a 24 year old male that has an oppertunity to move to Dubai. I'm a massage therapist and eager to get there. I would be doing massages during the day and maybe serving at night. I have know clue yet on what my pay is going to be and don't care. I just want to get out of Arizona were I've lived my hole life. I'm so excited to get there! I've herd a lot of great things about Dubai. Would someone please tell me what to expect.



I have been to Dubai a few times in the past .. So feel I can advise you pretty well.

1 > as a young American male in an Arab state, the first possibility you should consider is that you may be shot!

2 > Secondly you may want to consider the possibility that you wont be shot... but will be kidnapped and held for ransom! The problem with this one is that your captives will ask for such a huge amount of money for your safe return.... that your own government will automatically refuse and probably try some bodged rescue attempt that will almost certainly fail and ultimately end with you getting shot anyway.....or maybe even worse!

3 > Almost a certainty!
One thing you can count on with being a Young, confused, male American massage therapist in a large and sinister Arab State such as Dubai is........ You will definite be raped by a sandal wearing bearded man in a dress!

Hope any of this has helped?

Kind Regards..

Ricardo Blue


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> I have been to Dubai a few times in the past .. So feel I can advise you pretty well.
> 
> 1 > as a young American male in an Arab state, the first possibility you should consider is that you may be shot!
> 
> ...


Lol... Nic.....chill out!
I was only joking  my sense of humour I'm afraid!
My friend is over there now on his holidays....same place as you're intending to go I think....having a whale of a time he is  goes there a lot on business.
I've only ever been through there on my way to Thailand in all honesty.

You do however have to be a little more careful if you happen to be American I guess...... I think it's something to do with you guys being classed as disciples of Satan by most of the Middle East...or something like that! 

But hey.....being careful is always a good call when you're in a foreign country!



Ricardo


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think any one doing massage&serving at night,would have to be very careful.where ever they where.


----------



## NICM (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank god!! That scared the poop out of me! I mean, Im not a weak little American dummy and I get along with everyone and Im pretty sure that the person hooking me up with this job would of said something. I'm not that worried being on my own. You got me pretty good though. Ill give you props for that one, ricardo blue!! LOL!


----------



## linkbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

it is a wrong picture abt dubai it is a safe palce and you can get jobs being white man but if u are approved medical massure than you may get good salary in a hospital or phyiso therapy


----------

